# newest plants



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## illnino

is it a pine tree?


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes

and lol not a pine tree


----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## Innes




----------



## illnino

god, you're such a post whore.... thousands of pics of your plants...


----------



## mauls

they sell those at petsmart


----------



## Innes

illnino said:


> god, you're such a post whore.... thousands of pics of your plants...


 I really promote whoring up the forum with plant pics, it increases your post count and also if you donate them to PFury like I am doing it will help the profile making


----------



## Innes

mauls said:


> they sell those at petsmart


 lol like I care, petsmart sucks and even if we had it here I would not shop there


----------



## Death in #'s

dam thats alot of pics


----------



## Husky_Jim

Sorry to tell this Innes but i totally disagree with this 'ton of pics' post.The pics you posted are not showing the plant corectly and you also didn't post their scientific or at least their common names in order to help other members.









If you make similar post in the future put at least a load warning....


----------



## watermonst3rs

You need a host for all those pics dood, also take some full tank shots of the planted tanks.


----------



## mauls

Innies


> lol like I care, petsmart sucks and even if we had it here I would not shop there


Woah Tough guy, sorry to bring the toughness out of you, i was just giving some other plant buyers a place where they can get plants.

Sorry were not as good as you are!!!


----------

